# Re-established boundaries



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EDIT: Situation is that I'm lower drive then my wife, who desires it 3x a day. We've been arguing about this issue for years since marriage - she had a sudden jump. Past compromises never seemed to work. So now...

Once again we're back to square one, seems like we're going in circles (we've tried this before) but smaller circles thankfully it seems. So far here's the deal... it's different from our last attempt at boundaries:

Two hours per day dedicated to us, no ifs, no buts, no dramas
We used to compromised based on sessions (like 1x a day minimum rule etc), now we'll see how this goes...

My compromise:
No more complaining/bringing up issues
No more excuses during those two horus

Her compromise:
No more expectations/demands for extra sessions
No more complaints in regards to frequency

This won't solve some annoyances but if we stick to a more balanced sex life the problems will solve themselves as they have done in the past. What you guys think?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

No replies? Am I doing it right? Wrong? =/


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

I have no idea what you're talking about?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Edited


----------

